# Add MSDaRT Tools as boot option (Vista)



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There may already be ab easier way to do this, but this method worked for me. It will only work for those who have already installed the Startup Repair option into Vista as a boot option from the WAIK.

After the repair has been added to your machine, you will notice the .wim archive (disk image) in the root of your system drive (winre.wim).

Create the ERD boot disk from the MSDaRT toolkit first. Once the CD (or image) is made, copy the entire disk image from the CD (the .wim file) and repalce the winre.wim that is in your root directory on the hard drive. That's all there is to it. You than have the whole toolkit to boot into if you need to make repairs.


----------

